# misfits series 2



## killer b (Oct 20, 2010)

starts next month.

yes. 

http://www.e4.com/video/PTPmev8UVnhTmCWpmIL8me/play.e4


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2010)

YOI drama meets heroes. all must watch. Very funny as well.


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2010)

it's the best thing that british telly has produced in years. well, the first series was anyway. i hope they keep it up.


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 21, 2010)

i love it


----------



## fogbat (Oct 21, 2010)

Can't wait


----------



## killer b (Nov 11, 2010)

TONIGHT!


----------



## blairsh (Nov 11, 2010)

Monkeyslut!


----------



## killer b (Nov 11, 2010)

Fucking hell. This is awesome.


----------



## Ranu (Nov 11, 2010)

Great stuff.


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 11, 2010)

blairsh said:


> Monkeyslut!



brilliant! i'm so glad it's back.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 12, 2010)

loved it, glad its still on form


----------



## kabbes (Nov 12, 2010)

Just as great as ever.

Plus I laughed all over again when they reshowed Nathan falling off the roof to a cry of, "Save me Barry!"


----------



## 8den (Nov 12, 2010)

I was chatting to a mate of mine who works on the editing of it. They're dead chuffed. There's even a christmas special. Though the one line they're gutted to have lost is from Nathan on fucking a pregnant woman "It's kinda like having a threesome"


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2010)

it's good, but you can understand why it got cut...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 12, 2010)

It was ok. How come nobody seems to care that loads of people are dying / going missing / coming back from the dead?


----------



## girasol (Nov 12, 2010)

Got a bit bored (seemed a bit samey) - but still enjoyable.  I did say 'I wonder if Nathan will be like Kenny and die on every episode?' at the end.

Just hope it doesn't get too predictable.  Also they rely on sex too much, maybe because their perceived audience are teenagers...


----------



## kabbes (Nov 12, 2010)

People are noticing, AS.  A cop is looking into the deaths/disappearances.

Only actually been two proper killings though!


----------



## hektik (Nov 12, 2010)

the first series was amazing, and the first episode of the new one didn't disappoint either. It does basically rely on the weird charm of Nathan though, doesn't it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 12, 2010)

Not bad, I hope this masked batman doesn't turn out to be shit.


----------



## magneze (Nov 12, 2010)

Hmmm, the first episode of the new series just seems to tread old water from series 1. Hopefully this is just to reintroduce the characters to new viewers and the rest of the series will pick up.


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 12, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Not bad, I hope this masked batman doesn't turn out to be shit.



did i imagine it or did i see tits when the maked man/woman was getting dressed at the start?


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 12, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> did i imagine it or did i see tits when the maked man/woman was getting dressed at the start?


 
I also did a double take on this bit...


----------



## Epico (Nov 12, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> did i imagine it or did i see tits when the maked man/woman was getting dressed at the start?


 
Nope, definitely a fella.

Great to have this back.


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 13, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> did i imagine it or did i see tits when the maked man/woman was getting dressed at the start?



just rewatched it. no tits. it's a man.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 13, 2010)

magneze said:


> Hmmm, the first episode of the new series just seems to tread old water from series 1. Hopefully this is just to reintroduce the characters to new viewers and the rest of the series will pick up.


 
I thoroughly enjoyed it. Don't really see how you can say it's treading water with all the shapeshifting and other exciting stuff going on.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 13, 2010)

masked man is the probation worker, no?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2010)

Could be- I like the fact that the new prob. worker is basically a sarky cunt.


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 13, 2010)

the new probation worker is great, i hope they don't kill him off he's, funny as fuck. don't think he's the masked man though.


----------



## Chuff (Nov 13, 2010)

so happy this is back at the same quality (so far)


----------



## magneze (Nov 13, 2010)

Maggot said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed it. Don't really see how you can say it's treading water with all the shapeshifting and other exciting stuff going on.


It felt like a rehash of the previous series. Everyone uses their powers. Probation worker gets killed. I reckon it'll get better, just seemed like same old.


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 13, 2010)

magneze said:


> It felt like a rehash of the previous series. Everyone uses their powers. Probation worker gets killed. I reckon it'll get better, just seemed like same old.


 
and? 

the last series was bloody lovely, even if they rehash it with new one liners i'll still be happy. it really is that good. excellent actors, excellent characters, excellent script. i love it.


----------



## magneze (Nov 13, 2010)

Humans with powers. Boring. Pets with powers. That's next level shit.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 14, 2010)

magneze said:


> Humans with powers. Boring. Pets with powers. That's next level shit.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 14, 2010)

You are obviously lying about something...

...but its five o'clock, i'm off.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 14, 2010)

I want the masked one to be the one who can turn back time - mastering his power stylee.


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 14, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> I want the masked one to be the one who can turn back time - mastering his power stylee.



the masked ones white. time guy is black.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 14, 2010)

"we're like the mitchell brothers except we're not bald, ugly.....or shit!"

Looking forward to this weeks offering.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 14, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> the masked ones white. time guy is black.


 Well that's me not paying attention.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 14, 2010)

Fucking brilliant stuff this


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2010)

Finally got round to watching the first series, ended it tonight and jumped straight into two. A good thng to do, much laughter throughout



hektik said:


> It does basically rely on the weird charm of Nathan though, doesn't it.


not at all, no.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 17, 2010)

can't believe i missed the first series, just 4od'd it all, cracking stuff 

i thought it was a good start to this series but someone's a bit overfond of their tilt-shift lens, it's getting on my tits now that half the time they've only got the one eye in focus.


----------



## Chz (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, that bugs the shit out of me now that I've got a new screen. I paid good money to make everything crisp and clear, and the fuckers _insist_ on blurring 90% of the picture.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 17, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> I want the masked one to be the one who can turn back time - mastering his power stylee.


 
I reckon it's the 6th Community Service kid, who was killed in the first episode. He's got all their powers, so revived from the dead, can time travel, and has to cover himself up lest anyone touch him


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2010)

ooh, nice thinking.

Just remembered the one thnig that annoyed me about the first series.  I've worked in various community cventres over the years, providing all sorts of services.  _Never_ have I been in one that has had that amount of alcohol on the premises, not even when the boss was an alky.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I reckon it's the 6th Community Service kid, who was killed in the first episode. He's got all their powers, so revived from the dead, can time travel, and has to cover himself up lest anyone touch him


 
They buried him under the flyover.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 17, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> They buried him under the flyover.


 
Flyover Man


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 17, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I reckon it's the 6th Community Service kid, who was killed in the first episode. He's got all their powers, so revived from the dead, can time travel, and has to cover himself up lest anyone touch him



i like it, i like it alot.
he was funny aswell, proper cunt.


----------



## killer b (Nov 18, 2010)

Bump. Now.


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 18, 2010)

"walk away with your tiny legs, you fucking midget!"


----------



## kabbes (Nov 18, 2010)

Fuck me, it just gets better and better.

Superb episode.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 19, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Fuck me, it just gets better and better.
> 
> Superb episode.


 
QFT


----------



## killer b (Nov 19, 2010)

the only thing that could improve it is more explicit sex scenes.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 19, 2010)

killer b said:


> the only thing that could improve it is more explicit sex scenes.


 
The second episode of the first series, with the randy granny, raised my hopes unrealistically. A cynic might suggest it was intentional.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 19, 2010)

' who's the cunt ? '


----------



## magneze (Nov 19, 2010)

Great episode.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 19, 2010)

i'm finding this series less funny, though maybe i'm just in a very black mood atm. having watched the others on 4od the ad breaks and having to wait a week are doing my head in too.


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 19, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> i'm finding this series less funny, though maybe i'm just in a very black mood atm. having watched the others on 4od the ad breaks and having to wait a week are doing my head in too.


 
slightly less funny but the storyline is getting very engaging.

also, the new bird from the future is HOT AS FUCK !


----------



## Gromit (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm finding it funnier.

Funny old world.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 19, 2010)

The scene where they all dropped a pill actually churned my stomach and gave me the cold sweats, just like when I used to. 

 That's not good


----------



## girasol (Nov 19, 2010)

Balbi said:


> The scene where they all dropped a pill actually churned my stomach and gave me the cold sweats, just like when I used to.
> 
> That's not good


 
That was very odd, I felt a bit high and a bit freaked out!!!!  Great episode


----------



## Balbi (Nov 19, 2010)

Freaked out, yeah that's definitely it 

Just got a text from a mate with EXACTLY the same thing. Bloody memory eh?

Great episode, Dexter Fletcher points as well.


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 19, 2010)

agree about the pills. wierd.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2010)

oh I like this- pills reversing the powers was nice.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2010)

'who's the cunt?' is nathans finest line of the episode.


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 19, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> 'who's the cunt?' is nathans finest line of the episode.



i refer you to post 49.

"walk away with your tiny legs, you fucking midget!"


----------



## JonnyD (Nov 22, 2010)

girasol said:


> That was very odd, I felt a bit high and a bit freaked out!!!!  Great episode



I ended up watching the first 2 episodes while in recovery from an unintentionally "large" friday night out - first in ages. And the whole clubbing part REALLY messed with my head 

Having never seen misfits before though, absolutely loving it. The dialogue is ace and I was really drawn into all the action - might have been aided by my state of mind at the time though!


----------



## Balbi (Nov 25, 2010)

Tiem foar moar!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 25, 2010)

We get answers tonight apparently!!!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 25, 2010)

blimey talk about urban sychronisation, i was just posting that as you posted Balbi


----------



## Balbi (Nov 25, 2010)

Also, in the adverts - there's a remix of Refused's 'New Noise', source please.



Found it.


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 25, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> ' who's the cunt ? '


 
That kid has great comic delivery


----------



## kabbes (Nov 25, 2010)

dun dun DUN!


----------



## Ranu (Nov 25, 2010)

That hideout is very Dark Knight.


----------



## magneze (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice twist. Getting interesting now.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 25, 2010)

Fucking hell.

And people thought that this series would be just more of the same!


----------



## magneze (Nov 25, 2010)

ROFL loved that bit.


----------



## softybabe (Nov 25, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Fucking hell.
> 
> And people thought that this series would be just more of the same!


 
I was one of those people........glad it's not an after thought........I love it just as much as series one


----------



## kabbes (Nov 25, 2010)

I think it's just getting better and better.

Something dreadful obviously happens to them.  I love the foreshadowing and foreboding.


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 25, 2010)

i like that they all become famous. nathans gonna love it!


----------



## kabbes (Nov 25, 2010)

Is there anybody that has seen this that doesn't think it's brilliant?

Even the kabbess, who thought it was going to be rubbish and refused to watch, is now stating that she really regrets not getting into it 'cos it looks really good from what she has seen whilst I'm watching it.


----------



## janeb (Nov 25, 2010)

It's fabulous - 'nuts are his kryptonite'


----------



## killer b (Nov 25, 2010)

yes, another superb episode. absolutely love it...

how many episodes are there left of the series?


----------



## belboid (Nov 25, 2010)

much amusement

that was the third of seven


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2010)

gets better and better every week, i really didnt see the mask mans identity coming....

I Like that time travel is getting involved too


----------



## Maggot (Nov 26, 2010)

janeb said:


> It's fabulous - 'nuts are his kryptonite'



The scene with the nuts was brilliant. 

Great stuff.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2010)

My trousers are still tight from the Alisha sideboob


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 26, 2010)

A great episode this week – as good as anything in series one. It's interesting they've chosen to do a time-travel storyline especially after all the comparisons to Heroes in the first series. It's almost as if it's deliberate – 'Dear American TV, This is how you do a brilliant time-travel story not that load of old shite you lot served up a few years ago'.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 26, 2010)

I had noticed this thread but hadn't read it. I thought that it was another series of that series about disabled people on an island. Cast offs. 

I sat down to watch it last night and was very confused for a couple of minutes. 

Now I have done cock all work today and watched both series'


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 26, 2010)

Excellent stuff, but I prefer Being Human.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 26, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Excellent stuff, but I prefer Being Human.


 
That should be back early in the new year too.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 26, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> A great episode this week – as good as anything in series one. It's interesting they've chosen to do a time-travel storyline especially after all the comparisons to Heroes in the first series. It's almost as if it's deliberate – 'Dear American TV, This is how you do a brilliant time-travel story not that load of old shite you lot served up a few years ago'.


 
Yes! I'm atad break on 4od. Great episode so far.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 26, 2010)

killer b said:


> the only thing that could improve it is more explicit sex scenes.


 
Misfits delivers.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 26, 2010)

Best episode so far. I did not see that coming. And Nathan's seduction patter; hilarious!


----------



## girasol (Nov 26, 2010)

yay, it's back in full speed.  Who is my favourite character?  I really don't know.  Close call between Nathan, Kelly and Simon!  Curtis has a puzzled look that's quite sweet - Alisha is just too pretty/sexy, I find it hard to relate to her   (although she played it really well last night)

And as for the nut situation, omg wtf? lol!  What an amazing aim that was, absolutely hilariously ridiculous


----------



## Balbi (Nov 26, 2010)

Superhero cliche there, still the whole thing is just wonderful.


----------



## girasol (Nov 26, 2010)

Balbi said:


> Superhero cliche there, still the whole thing is just wonderful.


 
Well, I honestly hope they were taking the piss, that's how I saw it...


----------



## killer b (Nov 26, 2010)

Balbi said:


> Misfits delivers.


 
could've tried harder tbh. still, i'm not complaining.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 26, 2010)

girasol said:


> Well, I honestly hope they were taking the piss, that's how I saw it...


 
I think it's a nod towards future simon, he was the one who took action - even if it's laughable, it shows how now simon will become future one. Remember future simon throwing the paper plane into kelly's eye in episode one?


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 26, 2010)

Balbi said:


> I think it's a nod towards future simon, he was the one who took action - even if it's laughable, it shows how now simon will become future one. Remember future simon throwing the paper plane into kelly's eye in episode one?


 
The use of the tattoos and the paper plane both reminded me of things in China Mieville's book, Kraken. I bet Howard Overman – who writes Misfits – has read it, too.


----------



## girasol (Nov 26, 2010)

Balbi said:


> I think it's a nod towards future simon, he was the one who took action - even if it's laughable, it shows how now simon will become future one. Remember future simon throwing the paper plane into kelly's eye in episode one?


 
oh yes!  So as well as being invisible he develops incredible aiming powers!  nice touch   Interesting how future Simon doesn't do much invisibility, come to think of it!


----------



## Balbi (Nov 26, 2010)

Also, the video footage that Alisha watched was her with an 'older' hairstyle than now - so maybe that didn't happen?


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 26, 2010)

What if there's a twist and Simon's really an evil bastard in the future? Or not really 'our' Simon at all...


----------



## Balbi (Nov 26, 2010)

I was thinking that, he got Alicia in bed using his 'future knowledges' - every chance he could be a big bad. She told him about him calling her beautiful, he didn't tell her. Haven't seen him divulge future knowledge yet. Possibly shapechange girl from ep.1?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2010)

Bieng Human is only better from a matter of pacing imo. Misfits has a chaotic immediacy whereas being human tries to emphasis the normality. IMHO and all that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2010)

Also, excellent use of Spanish Sahara during a sex scene. I never saw that tune as in any way sexy-time, but now...


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 26, 2010)

whats the superhero reference you nerds are refering to?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2010)

the peanut/kryptonite thing. Quite self-referential.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 26, 2010)

heh, i've been avoiding this thread until i could catch this week's episode, cracking stuff  (doesn't hurt that i've had a massive crush on simon all the way through). all is definitely not as it appears atm though, surely...


----------



## Balbi (Dec 1, 2010)

Tomorrow's trailer looks great, just came up on 4 now.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 1, 2010)

anyone following them on twitter? they're pretty funny.


----------



## Ranu (Dec 2, 2010)

Curtis as CJ from San Andreas = nice touch


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2010)

some cracking stuff in this one.  Kelly is awsesome


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 2, 2010)

best episode yet.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 2, 2010)

i fucking hate time travel, i'm lost  



Spoiler: just in case



so in the previous reality - that future simon's come back to fix - alisha gets shot, right? so when does she fall in love with him? :brain explodes:


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 2, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> i fucking hate time travel, i'm lost
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yh how does that work?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 3, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> i fucking hate time travel, i'm lost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nope, she doesn't because 



Spoiler: last week



she was in that video of the news report last week - which was sposed to have been filmed some time between the present and the time he came back.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 3, 2010)

so wtf is 



Spoiler: this week



future simon doing jumping in front of he bullet then??? :brain explodes some more:



this is why i'd never make a sci-fi geek, i can't be arsed to join up the bits that don't obviously join up in an obvious fashion. that and the fact that i can't work the spoiler code.

anyway, this week was good, but doesn't top last week imho.


----------



## girasol (Dec 3, 2010)

Why didn't Simon, instead of robbing the van, just turn invisible and bash game boy in the head???  That really pissed me off...


----------



## kabbes (Dec 3, 2010)

girasol said:


> Why didn't Simon, instead of robbing the van, just turn invisible and bash game boy in the head???  That really pissed me off...


 
Because this is how it had to happen.

Alisha couldn't remain in love with future Simon.  She has to fall in love with present-day Simon, or present-day Simon will never become future Simon.  So future Simon had to go.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 3, 2010)

To those without experience of sci-fi: just stop thinking of events in terms of individuals' personal timelines.  The only timeline that is important is the overall one.



Spoiler: explanation of time travel story



Alisha lives because Simon comes back in time and saves her.  He dies in the process.  Then Alisha falls in love with present-day Simon and they become a couple until, eventually, Simon comes back in time.

Don't ask what happens first -- there is no chicken and there is no egg.  There are only the events that happen.  Nobody is changing the past -- this is simply the way it is.  Future Simon saves Alisha, allowing Alisha to turn Simon into Future Simon.

It's a beautifully done bit of time travel, actually.  And it's a riposte to a claim I made to DottyCommy before that sci-fi doesn't do emotion very well.


----------



## killer b (Dec 3, 2010)

get spoiler tags on that ffs kabbes!


----------



## girasol (Dec 3, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Because this is how it had to happen.
> 
> Alisha couldn't remain in love with future Simon.  She has to fall in love with present-day Simon, or present-day Simon will never become future Simon.  So future Simon had to go.


 
You mean that's how the script writers wanted it to happen.  In real terms, if Simon can become invisible, why steal money - why not just take the gun from nutter game boy, knock him out and rescue Kelly?  It makes no sense...  Yes, Simon had to die blah blah blah, but they have sacrificed script integrity by doing it that way IMO.  They could have killed future Simon some other way anyway, I think it was just bad, lazy writing.


----------



## radio_atomica (Dec 3, 2010)

girasol said:


> You mean that's how the script writers wanted it to happen.  In real terms, if Simon can become invisible, why steal money - why not just take the gun from nutter game boy, knock him out and rescue Kelly?  It makes no sense...  Yes, Simon had to die blah blah blah, but they have sacrificed script integrity by doing it that way IMO.  They could have killed future Simon some other way anyway, I think it was just bad, lazy writing.


 
It wouldn't have had the same emotional impact though, would it?


----------



## girasol (Dec 3, 2010)

radio_atomica said:


> It wouldn't have had the same emotional impact though, would it?


 
that's true, it wouldn't have made me as annoyed and disappointed


----------



## radio_atomica (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Deareg (Dec 3, 2010)

girasol said:


> You mean that's how the script writers wanted it to happen.  In real terms, if Simon can become invisible, why steal money - why not just take the gun from nutter game boy, knock him out and rescue Kelly?  It makes no sense...  Yes, Simon had to die blah blah blah, but they have sacrificed script integrity by doing it that way IMO.  They could have killed future Simon some other way anyway, I think it was just bad, lazy writing.


 
Stop with the spoilers mate, please.


----------



## belboid (Dec 9, 2010)

another good un, and next weeks looks cracking.

Whats the name of the woman who played Jessica the virgin?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 10, 2010)

dunno but she looks familiar, ditto the probation worker. i hate the teasers for the following week, always switch them off. 

am i the only one distraught that next week's the last episode? i haven't loved a telly programme this much for ages. 

if anyone hasn't seen them there's various shorts and behind-the-scenes here.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 10, 2010)

Next one is last? Nooooooooooo!  It goes so quickly.


----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2010)

awesome tonight, as ever.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 10, 2010)

Saw the first series and wanted to leave everything else because the once-a-week thing does me in, but I looked at this one (the fancy dress party) and was blown away all over again - totally outstanding.

Some of the one-liners are proper belly laughs and if there's better concepts and scripting on UK tv I'd like to see it. The gorilla thing had me in fits, but then they overlaid it with the soaring strings from Apocalypse Now . . . just too much.

'kin brilliant.


----------



## girasol (Dec 10, 2010)

Deareg said:


> Stop with the spoilers mate, please.



sorry   unfortunately I can't edit that post


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought this series was going to develop into something more than an episodic challenge per week. It's been ok though. That Joy Division one from the future getting shot was stupid because there were so many ways he could have gotten around it. Shit writing (unless it's super clever writing and something else is going on that we don't know about).


----------



## kabbes (Dec 10, 2010)

There's nothing so awesome that _someone_ won't dislike it


----------



## 8den (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh come on she fell in love with an Ape and his death scene was to the music from Platoon? It was fucking dire.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 10, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Shit writing (unless it's super clever writing and something else is going on that we don't know about).


 
tbf, I think I'll go with the view of BAFTA:


> 2010 BAFTA Television Award for Best Drama Series



"But BAFTA man, what do they know . . ."


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2010)

8den said:


> Oh come on she fell in love with an Ape and his death scene was to the music from Platoon? It was fucking dire.


 
Ah come on it was funny. Even better was Nathan consolnig her afterwards


----------



## kabbes (Dec 10, 2010)

"Why is that gorilla in a gorilla suit?"


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 10, 2010)

So brilliant - that's when the strings kicked in.


I think I might love Kelly just a little: marvellous breasts and thankfully "not a slag".


----------



## kabbes (Dec 10, 2010)

"To be fair, he was an ape, not a monkey"


----------



## kabbes (Dec 10, 2010)

It's actually making me laugh all over again thinking about it.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 10, 2010)

Even the King Kong thing of climbing the Empire State, the beautiful woman, the whole death scene . . . just too good.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 10, 2010)

The ape episode is just about the strangest bit of TV I've seen all year. Misfits is fucking insane (and brilliant).


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought this series was going to develop into something more than an episodic challenge per week. It's been ok though. That Joy Division one from the future getting shot was stupid because there were so many ways he could have gotten around it. Shit writing (unless it's super clever writing and something else is going on that we don't know about).


 
aah, whenever AS blames 'shiot writing' you know he's talking right out of his arse.  You are wrong every time.


----------



## 8den (Dec 10, 2010)

No it was weirdly random and a filler episode that didn't really drive the plot forward. 

And I am in possession of a spoiler for series three that will kill everyone.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 10, 2010)

8den said:


> No it was weirdly random and a filler episode that didn't really drive the plot forward.


 
maybe not forward but i loved the way it tied up curtis's flash-forward/the whole super hero thing.

series 3, for definite?  (NO spoilers please)


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 10, 2010)

8den said:


> No it was weirdly random and a filler episode that didn't really drive the plot forward.


 
The whole second series has been a bit 'weirdly random' - I thought the time-travel plot was going to be the main story this time and that it would take up a lot more episodes than it did. It's good to be surprised though and Misfits always does that.


----------



## 8den (Dec 10, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> maybe not forward but i loved the way it tied up curtis's flash-forward/the whole super hero thing.
> 
> series 3, for definite?  (NO spoilers please)


 
Ah the spoiler will destroy series three


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

it's a show about teenagers. it should be rairly randomm, cos they are.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 10, 2010)

8den said:


> Oh come on she fell in love with an Ape and his death scene was to the music from Platoon? It was fucking dire.


 
It wasn't even that. It was the trance remix of William Orbit's synth remake of Barber's original.

The 'Why is that gorilla wearing a gorilla suit' line was a work of genius tho.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2010)

8den said:


> No it was weirdly random and a filler episode that didn't really drive the plot forward.
> 
> And I am in possession of a spoiler for series three that will kill everyone.


 
PM!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 10, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> tbf, I think I'll go with the view of BAFTA:
> 
> 
> "But BAFTA man, what do they know . . ."


 
I was just saying I was disappointed in that one bit (oh and that just from a personal perspective I don't like the way the eps are so self contained - that's just me though). The writers needed to get to point and they got there in the easiest way possible despite the fact that any sane man could have done a million things to prevent it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 10, 2010)

belboid said:


> aah, whenever AS blames 'shiot writing' you know he's talking right out of his arse.  You are wrong every time.


 
Are you still crying about battlestar Galactica?


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

No, I am pointing out that whenever you donty like something but can't think of anything intelligent to say as to why not, you always trot out your cliche of 'bad writing.'  Which is funny, considering the wank you do actually like.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 10, 2010)

8den said:


> Oh come on she fell in love with an Ape and his death scene was to the music from Platoon?


What's with this "music from Platoon" bullshit from you and London_Calling? It's Barber's "Adagio for Strings". Not exactly a highbrow piece of music.


> It was fucking dire.


And yet it got made, and most people who aren't bitter like it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 10, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> It wasn't even that. It was the trance remix of William Orbit's synth remake of Barber's original.


Ah, that's why I thought it sounded a bit different.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 10, 2010)

belboid said:


> No, I am pointing out that whenever you donty like something but can't think of anything intelligent to say as to why not, you always trot out your cliche of 'bad writing.'  Which is funny, considering the wank you do actually like.


 
It was pretty bad writing though (unless as AS says it's actually intentionally misleading and will lead to a fantastic conclusion).  Future Simon was in possession of information that allowed him to time the shooting down to the exact second and yet he couldn't wear body armour.  It didn't even need to alter the timeline, he could have faked his death and then buggered off on a foreign holiday until just after the point where he went back in time.  Or he could have just stopped the GTA guy from ever firing the gun.  It certainly appears like a _very_ badly thought out plot to me.


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

It always strikes me as a bit silly to complain 'but it wouldnt work like that' when we are talking about _time travelling_.

Maybe he knew about all the dire conundrums that would have happened if he didnt let the sequence of events occuring right up until the moment that they did.  Or maybe he just knew it'd be more dramatic and make Alisha fall in love with him, which seemed to be the most important thing.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 10, 2010)

Making Alisha fall in love with him was the single most crucial thing he needed to achieve.  Because if he didn't, he wouldn't become the person that ended up going back in time.  Maybe that would have resulted in all their deaths.

I find it a reasonable to believe that Future Simon knew that this was literally the only way to achieve this desired effect.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 10, 2010)

belboid said:


> make Alisha fall in love with him, which seemed to be the most important thing.


 
More important than living to see his 20s?


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

thats love, baby.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 10, 2010)

Iguana said:


> More important than living to see his 20s?


 
If he hadn't achieved this aim, it's possible that they ALL would have died before he reached his 20s.

Anyway, maybe Future Simon was older than he looked.


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Anyway, maybe Future Simon was older than he looked.


 
you dont get muscles like that overnight!

Altho Kelly's hair did grow back strangely quickly


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2010)

8den said:


> No it was weirdly random and a filler episode that didn't really drive the plot forward.


Yep - first series was loads better than this. It's not very good and is now just wacky for the sake of it.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought I got a slight sense they were starting - loosely - to define themselves as a (a) a united group and (b) as a power for good, in that super power/hero kind of way. But I haven't seen the rest of S2 yet.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 10, 2010)

Couldn't be arsed reading the thread, but from this last page can see it's the usual mix of bitching, spats, grumbling that the series has got worse, pointless claims that it's unrealistic (well duh).

Personally I am really enjoying it. One of the best things on tv atm.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 10, 2010)

It's an awful  lot easier if you have the most 'troubled' on permanent ignore.


----------



## 8den (Dec 10, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> What's with this "music from Platoon" bullshit from you and London_Calling? It's Barber's "Adagio for Strings". Not exactly a highbrow piece of music.



It's a golden rule of editing never use a piece of score that's too iconic. Like Clubbed to Death, or Also sprach Zarathustra, it's just a screaming "NNNNNOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 10, 2010)

It wasn't used for its ref to "Barber's "Adagio for Strings".


----------



## 8den (Dec 10, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It wasn't used for its ref to "Barber's "Adagio for Strings".


 
No but it was used for it's Platoon reference. And I do know what I speak.


----------



## Motown_ben (Dec 10, 2010)

Didnt think I would like missfits at all but its quickly turned into one of the most bestest things on TV for me right now. loving it.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 10, 2010)

8den said:


> No but it was used for it's Platoon reference.



yep.


----------



## 8den (Dec 10, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> yep.


 
Check post 13 on this thread, one of us has been having a e-mail conversation with a friend who worked in the cutting room of Misfits. Psssttt it's not you.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 10, 2010)

My point was to ViolentPanda, I don't really know what you're on about.


----------



## 8den (Dec 10, 2010)

I'll have to say a weak episode of Misfits is still head and shoulders better than anything else on British TV, Misfits, Children of Earth and Doctor Who all my favourite UK shows at the moment.


----------



## 8den (Dec 10, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> My point was to ViolentPanda, I don't really know what you're on about.


 
Sorry my bad, just re read the post, that was unnecessarily rude of me.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 10, 2010)

no worries. onwards.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 10, 2010)

My mate does the games for the Misfits website...


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

belboid said:


> Whats the name of the woman who played Jessica the virgin?


 
embarassingly, I've just worked out where I think I recognise her from.  St. Trinian's II: The Legend of Fritton's Gold.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 10, 2010)

My sister's mate is shagging the director.

* not really, just wanted to join in the 'I know someone on Misfits' fun


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 10, 2010)

belboid said:


> embaraqssingly, I've just worked out where I think I recognise her from.  St. Trinian's II: The Legend of Fritton's Gold.


 
Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Ha.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 10, 2010)

As mentioned, I've only seen this episode of this series but they are slowing coalescing into the Incredibles or something; aren't they?


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

I think they're just growing up really.

Like Buffy wasn't really about vampires and werewolves, Misfits isn't about superheroes and superpowers, it's about a bunch of kids turning into adults.


----------



## Ranu (Dec 10, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> It wasn't even that. It was the trance remix of William Orbit's synth remake of Barber's original.


 
No it wasn't.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 11, 2010)

I was trying to recall an example of the meme "I'm a virgin" "So am I", as well as the psycotic father thing . .. anyone have examples?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 12, 2010)

8den said:


> It's a golden rule of editing never use a piece of score that's too iconic. Like Clubbed to Death, or Also sprach Zarathustra, it's just a screaming "NNNNNOOOOOOOOOO"


 
One of those golden rules that's often observed in the breach, then?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 12, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It wasn't used for its ref to "Barber's "Adagio for Strings".


 
I didn't say that it was, but given how well-known the piece is, a greater number of people would know it by that name, even those who "get" the "Platoon" reference.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 14, 2010)

The plot got Simon laid, as FSimon told Alisha that he would 'but not with you'. Tied up Curtis' flash forward as well. Neat, plot a bit ropey but still good. And Alisha and Simon listening to Echo & The Bunnymen =


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 16, 2010)

There's a christmas special btw.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 16, 2010)

I know, I just looked.

 @ having to wait another 57 mins - I bloody hate waiting for stuff.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 16, 2010)

sunday, yeah? not quite the special i was after, i was hoping for feature length, we get an extra 10 mins


----------



## blairsh (Dec 16, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> There's a christmas special btw.


 
Woo!


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't have a telly so I have to wait 

I can't see why stuff has to come out online after the original


----------



## kabbes (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't know about you guys, but to me it makes much more sense that Future Simon _had_ to die now.

This finale has gone in a fantastic new direction!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 16, 2010)

hmph waste of an episode ...


----------



## kabbes (Dec 16, 2010)

No way, great episode!


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 16, 2010)

Wouldn't know, no 'watch online' for me what with the whole of the internet being down. 

No spoilers please!


----------



## killer b (Dec 16, 2010)

Ending was a cop out, otherwise cracking. Xmas special should be sweet...


----------



## kabbes (Dec 16, 2010)

stuff_it said:


> Wouldn't know, no 'watch online' for me what with the whole of the internet being down.
> 
> No spoilers please!


 
Why the hell are you reading this thread?!


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 16, 2010)

*hops up and down and kicks stuff*


Gaaaghaagh! Stupid computers!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 16, 2010)

yeah, don't look! 


Spoiler: don't look!



(nothing happens in the last episode!)


----------



## Leafster (Dec 16, 2010)

killer b said:


> Ending was a cop out, otherwise cracking. Xmas special should be sweet...


 
It was always going to turn out that way. I still enjoyed it.


----------



## belboid (Dec 16, 2010)

Some very nice touches in that one, little lines of dialogue that make sense of things from earlier, and you know will make even more sense later.  The world is getting very confused methinks.

Kelly is just so damned cool.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 17, 2010)

Simon pulling the hoody up and going fucking rogue was ace 

Liked the episode, a good one imo. I think their probation officer is also so well done, 'goodbye, farewell, auf wiedersehn, fuck off' 

Simon's my spirit animal


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 17, 2010)

It's been a funny old series – one minute you think it's going in one direction and suddenly it pulls in a totally different one. This week's episode was brilliant for the most part but then rather less brilliant towards the end (Curtis's power has become a real pain in the arse for the writers, I suspect). 

Having done the 'Asbo 5' thing, god knows where they're going to take this in series three...


----------



## kabbes (Dec 17, 2010)

It was clear from early on that Curtis was going to take it all back in time.  That wasn't the point.  What made it great was the story it told in the meantime, plus the cautionary tale it taught them (or Curtis, at least) about the dangers of fame.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 17, 2010)

The 'lactose intolerant' line was such a clunking obvious one, it's gotta be intentional for the knowing audience


----------



## killer b (Dec 17, 2010)

Do you think they'll bother explaining next series how future simon had a video of an event which didn't happen in his future?


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 17, 2010)

kabbes said:


> It was clear from early on that Curtis was going to take it all back in time.  That wasn't the point.  What made it great was the story it told in the meantime, plus the cautionary tale it taught them (or Curtis, at least) about the dangers of fame.


 
I think paying off stories properly is every bit as important as the build up. It's a bit unimaginative to have Curtis step in to reset everything – the Misfits equivalent of someone waking up and saying, "Thank goodness, it was all a dream!" The writers on the show are too good to go there I think.


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2010)

nonsense.  If someone has the power to turn back time, then of course that is what they are going to do with it. You can't really see Curtis going to Simon 'but that's such a sci-fi cliche, I couldn't possibly'


----------



## kabbes (Dec 17, 2010)

It wasn't groanworthy because _we always knew that was how it was going to end_.  It was a subversion of the form via knowing wink, as is most of misfits, frankly.

One of my favourite telly series ever, I reckon.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 17, 2010)

belboid said:


> nonsense.  If someone has the power to turn back time, then of course that is what they are going to do with it. You can't really see Curtis going to Simon 'but that's such a sci-fi cliche, I couldn't possibly'


 
I see what you're saying - it would be ridiculous if Curtis never got to use his powers. But, in this instance, it came across as a lazy cop out. The kind of giant reset button that Russell T Davies' run on Doctor Who was regularly criticised for. The Misfits writers are good enough to come up with another way of saving the day or at least put a few obstacles in Curtis's way so he couldn't do it quite so easily.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 18, 2010)

killer b said:


> Ending was a cop out, otherwise cracking. Xmas special should be sweet...


 
They wanted them to be famous (but not permanently as that would restrict the plot) and have the milk boy do sinister things. What else could they do but kill some main cast and then do a reset.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 18, 2010)

It's a bit daft to say that there are cop outs and cliches in the plot. It's about superheroes. It's been written by people who know all the pre-destination paradox cliches, the other comic book standard plots. I think they walk the line between enjoying the genre and joking with it very very well.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 19, 2010)

Xmas special on tonight. 

(tonight 10pm e4)


----------



## Maggot (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 19, 2010)

+1


----------



## Balbi (Dec 19, 2010)

Excellent use of Superman II logic by my man Simon


----------



## Balbi (Dec 19, 2010)

New powers. Jesus dispatched a bit quickly, could see him coming back for S3 though.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 19, 2010)

surely jesus bought immortality?

great season finale, set it up beautifully for another season. i found last week's a massive disappointment, so pleased they finished back on form.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 19, 2010)

Not such a great episode but worth it for the placenta.

There is an inconsistency the time line though. Simon only found out about future him in the future that was reset.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 19, 2010)

presumably alisha told him at some point during the intervening 3 months. placenta was classic


----------



## feyr (Dec 20, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> surely jesus bought immortality?



who says he didnt? at the end of the first series they had buried Nathan before he woke up, so maybe jesus still be alive.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 20, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Not such a great episode but worth it for the placenta.
> 
> There is an inconsistency the time line though. Simon only found out about future him in the future that was reset.



That's a good point.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 20, 2010)

Best thing on telly for years, every single episode was fucking great.

Roll on season 3 - new powers?


----------



## Teepee (Dec 20, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> (Curtis's power has become a real pain in the arse for the writers, I suspect).


nicely prophetic mate!


----------



## Epico (Dec 20, 2010)

Can't wait for the next series to see what they've chosen.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 21, 2010)

I read here: www.bleedingcool.com/2010/12/18/misfits-gets-a-third-series-no-one-is-surprised that Misfits has not only got a new series but that it's going to be extended. Merlin and Who do well with 13 episode 'seasons' but I shudder when I remember what happened to Shameless when it was expanded from eight episodes to 16. It immediately turned to shit.


----------



## magneze (Dec 21, 2010)

Watched this last night. So, Curtis HAS to get his power back so he can roll back time and get his girlfriend back from the dead. Instead, they all decide to get new powers? WTF?


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 21, 2010)

magneze said:


> Watched this last night. So, Curtis HAS to get his power back so he can roll back time and get his girlfriend back from the dead. Instead, they all decide to get new powers? WTF?


 
The bloke who was dealing powers said he'd sold Curtis's ability to an old Jewish guy who planned to kill Hitler. I have a horrible feeling Curtis's girlfriend Nikki will never be mentioned again.


----------



## magneze (Dec 21, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> The bloke who was dealing powers said he'd sold Curtis's ability to an old Jewish guy who planned to kill Hitler. I have a horrible feeling Curtis's girlfriend Nikki will never be mentioned again.


Oh yes, I forgot about that. Still can't help feeling that series 1 was the natural end.


----------



## killer b (Dec 21, 2010)

It would be a shame if that were the end for nikki - she has potential, but hasn't really done much yet. It'd be a waste if they didn't bring her back somehow.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 21, 2010)

killer b said:


> It would be a shame if that were the end for nikki - she has potential, but hasn't really done much yet. It'd be a waste if they didn't bring her back somehow.


 
I suspect she was never more than a glorified plot device - useful to drive a couple of stories and to provide a 'shocking' death (they weren't about to kill off one of the main cast). Hope I'm wrong though because I thought she was great.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 21, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> The bloke who was dealing powers said he'd sold Curtis's ability to an old Jewish guy who planned to kill Hitler. I have a horrible feeling Curtis's girlfriend Nikki will never be mentioned again.


 
Simon will buy the power at some stage (otherwise how else did he go back in time?)

But he won't have the same emotional connection needed to go back and save her. 

His trigger to travel back would be his own girlfriend (who he's already rescued and so he has been deprived of the reason to buy it and go back /paradox)

Glad that her 'makes people want to shag me' power has gone. As it wasn't much use other than a distraction technique occasionally.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 21, 2010)

the actress playing nikki is in the middle of a long run in Hamlet at the national (playing a so-so Ophelia)... which i believe is due to tour. Dunno if she'd be available for filming season 3.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 21, 2010)

So many ideas in that last one (before the Special). Not really familiar with the culture they're referencing beyond the obvious (and mentioned) John Connor thing. So many things needed that ref (first two that come to mind now is Kelly announcing she's been killed to Nathan and Alisha being wrapped in clingfilm - it feels like there were hundreds . . .).

Layered on top seemed social commentary about what super heros might have done previously ('Good') and perhaps the Simon Cowell fame this lot went for. Was that woman Max Clifford, why milk for the super hero turn wrong 'un, was there more commentary the value of community payback or was there something else, what was the whole empty hotel with shite identical decor about . .  I dunno, I was tired and emotional. Keen to watch it again. Felt like there were a  _lot_ of ideas, as well as a lot of fun being had by the writers.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 21, 2010)

Not sure that works. Curtis went back in time and into his younger self. There were two Simons existing at the same time. Using the method Curtis did would have Future Simon take over the place of Current Simon.

eta: that was in reply to Gromit, I forgot to add quote


----------



## Gromit (Dec 21, 2010)

BoxRoom said:


> Not sure that works. Curtis went back in time and into his younger self. There were two Simons existing at the same time. Using the method Curtis did would have Future Simon take over the place of Current Simon.
> 
> eta: that was in reply to Gromit, I forgot to add quote


 
Fair point. He might get another person's time travel power instead. Unless its just a case of it works differently for Simon because its not his original power.

Teleport girl had no control over her power but could travel vast distances. Original guy could prompt his power but not travel very far.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 21, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Fair point. He might get another person's time travel power instead. Unless its just a case of it works differently for Simon because its not his original power.
> 
> Teleport girl had no control over her power but could travel vast distances. Original guy could prompt his power but not travel very far.



Aye, anything can happen with it really. Whim of the writer!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 21, 2010)

I dislike the fact that the writers have moved away from the original key concept that the powers you got given were linked to an indivual's neurosis.

Simon being painfully shy of people goes invisable.
Curtis has massive regrets over past actions.
Kelly is paranoid about what people think about her.
etc.

They held Nathan's back until they reached a point where they needed a deus ex power. A bit naughty.

But...
What neurousis leads to dairy mastery or walking on water? I really can't identify what could.

At least the video game one can be rationalized. But that wasn't really a power now was it?

Buying random powers isn't exactly going to hold with the theme.


----------



## magneze (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep, writers lost the plot, literally.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 21, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I dislike the fact that the writers have moved away from the original key concept that the powers you got given were linked to an indivual's neurosis.



Let's face it, a lot of the powers they had were either shit (Alisha) or really difficult to get into more than the odd story without things getting repetitive (Nathan and Curtis). I'm wondering if the success of the series caught the writers a bit by surprise and made them belatedly realise they'd lumbered their cast with powers that weren't actually very practical when it came to telling stories or doing fight scenes.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 22, 2010)

The dairy mastery power _was_ linked to a neurosis.  He was a social inadequate whose only connection with people came when he poured their milk in his job.

As for the walking on water thing -- well who knows?  We never saw the person that the power came from.

If the series was to continue then the powers HAD to be changed.  Firstly, because the storylines had been somewhat used up.  But, secondly, because Curtis' time travel was a plot-killer (as evidenced by the whinging about the previous episode).  And Alisha's was a useless power, hopeless to any plot.

I didn't like this Christmas special in and of itself that much (although it had great moments) but it is clearly there just to set up series 3, so I forgive it.

***

Any future power of Simon's, by the way, has to involve him being unaffected by Past Alisha.  Maybe he gets invulnerability to other powers?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 22, 2010)

I saw the milk boy famed through a hatch - he worked in a cafe then!


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 10, 2011)

Some bad news – the bloke who played Nathan (Robert Sheehan) isn't coming back for series three...

www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s145/misfits/news/a313767/robert-sheehan-not-returning-to-misfits.html


----------



## Me76 (Apr 10, 2011)

But Nathan is the best one.


----------



## 8den (Apr 10, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> Some bad news – the bloke who played Nathan (Robert Sheehan) isn't coming back for series three...
> 
> www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s145/misfits/news/a313767/robert-sheehan-not-returning-to-misfits.html


 
I broke this news to Dotc last year.

The producer isn't pushed.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 10, 2011)

it'll never work without nathan


----------



## blairsh (Apr 10, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> it'll never work without nathan



innit


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 10, 2011)

8den said:


> I broke this news to Dotc last year.
> 
> *The producer isn't pushed*.



Sorry, but what does that mean?


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 10, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Sorry, but what does that mean?


 
I wasn't sure either – I assumed it meant the producer wasn't bothered that Nathan was off.


----------



## 8den (Apr 10, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Sorry, but what does that mean?


 
He's confident the series will work without Nathan.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 10, 2011)

8den said:


> He's confident the series will work without Nathan.


 
Howard Overman's a decent writer/show runner – I suspect we're about to see exactly how decent.


----------



## magneze (Apr 11, 2011)

Series 2 only worked about half the time. Good move by Nathan IMO.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, good for the actor, potentially a killer for the show, I think he was probably most people's favourite character (or at least the one who seemed to push things forward).


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 11, 2011)

Ballbags  He was a great character.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 11, 2011)

i just liked his utter utter wrongness, i dont know if it can be the same without Nathan , however i do have faith in the writers....

( corsses fingers )


----------



## Maggot (May 25, 2011)

Have been enjoying the repeats of this on tuesday nights. Very stylish, funny and exciting.

Glad to see that Lauren Socha who plays Kelly getting a BAFTA the other day. 



What will happen to Nathan - how do you kill off someone who's immortal?


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2011)

Sold his power didn't he? So he ain't immortal any more.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2011)

I'm not sure he is out of it for ever, the door has been left open apparently, hopefully the one off web episode will be coming soon...


----------



## belboid (May 25, 2011)

of course they'll leave a way back for him!

Tho he is probably the weakest character anyway, see his schtick once, no need for endless repetitions,


----------



## Balbi (May 25, 2011)

Replacing him with Woody from This Is England though, so that should be dead worth watching


----------



## London_Calling (May 26, 2011)

It's def better the second time around.

Why are youi bein such a WANKURRR . .


----------

